# Trying for a nice VST djent



## ba55i5t (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been messing around with VSTs, impulses and Guitar Rig for a bit now. I've got the redshift pickup sim and the BBE sonic maximizer vst on this.

How can I evolve to a better clearer-djenty tone?

Using a stock Ibanez Gio tuned to drop G#.

Djent Test by ba55i5t on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Thanks


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2011)

too much highs/pres


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 5, 2011)

Bump with new clip.

I tried lowering the pres and treb on the amp sim and lowered the "process" on the BBE and increased the lo contour. Also used different IRs.

Djent test 2 by ba55i5t on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Criticism much appreciated. It still needs much improvement.


Thanks


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 6, 2011)

Bump 3 with new updated tone.

Djent test 3 by ba55i5t on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I think this one sounds the best so far. It's not as dry and is a bit more beefy.

Criticism please, and if it's just completely crap then please let me know that too.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd say the first comment on too much highs was taken into account a little too much. The new clip does sound beefier but I think it's missing some necessary presence.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 6, 2011)

Too much gain/compression.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 6, 2011)

It sounds all soild state and over processed . Or just turn your gain back and add a lil bass . imo


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 6, 2011)

Less compressor and a higher attack on it. Makes the pickstrokes pop out of the mix better.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 6, 2011)

sonic maximizer = mid scooper


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,


Thanks so much for the criticism, I really REALLY appreciate it.

Djent test 4 by ba55i5t on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Bump with djent test 4 - took off the bbe, increased bass and reduced gain on amp, reduced gain, increased threshold, increased attack on comp

Updated VST rig

Redshift Pickup Replacer - Dunkin Burned Rail
Guitar Rig 4.1.1 - new steel.ksd
LePou Cab 2.0 with 
- NGL Pro 4x12 Centre 04 for top 2
- Orange 2 Mics for mid 2
- MB OS 4x12 57 05 for bottom 2

Thanks again for helping me out everyone, and criticism is still much appreciated and encouraged.

EDIT: Much better without the BBE! Thanks Drewsif.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 7, 2011)

it still feels really scooped dude!


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 8, 2011)

DrewsifStalin said:


> it still feels really scooped dude!



...goes back to GR4 drawing board. Slightly confused by my EQ I decide to boost 1.6 khz more with good friend 800 and 650hz. I also took out the cabinet+mics feature and just put in the control room feature with the Modern 4x12. Also changed all IRs to the NGL Pro 4x12.

New GR Preset: djenty mids.ksd


Djent test 5 by ba55i5t on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

lol at djent test 5...no wonder why I play bass.

This one definitely does not lack the mids.

Thanks again for all your help and criticism. I should probably stop bumping now.

PS. If the GR preset isn't working update to 4.1.1.


----------



## ChuckLee (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like u didn't cut the high freqs


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Feb 8, 2011)

need to hear it in a mix dude


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 8, 2011)

maybe a bit much  it does sound kinda blanketed too


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 8, 2011)

Blanketed must be the word of the week. 

Anyways guys, I'm going to prepare a mixdown and I'll start a new thread when I'm done that. Then we can talk about blankets.

Thanks again.


----------



## btfsam (Feb 8, 2011)

listened to the first one and the last one you posted.
Definitely an improvement so yeah keep working man and let's hear it in a mix


----------

